# Got my NREMT Test Date!



## OCTraumaQueen (May 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I'm Super excited!

Got my NREMT Test date today, it will be on 
Monday, 5/6/11 @ 5:30 p.m.!
I'm going to study hard! 

<3


----------



## izibo (Jun 7, 2011)

how'd it go?


----------



## musicistheforce (Jun 7, 2011)

well?


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 7, 2011)

OCTraumaQueen said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm Super excited!
> 
> ...




Uhhmmm... you posted this on 5/31/11... O_O


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe it was supposed to be 6/6/11?


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Maybe it was supposed to be 6/6/11?



I dunno. I s'ppose we'll find out whenever she/he comes back either A. freaking about the results, B. celebrating, or C. Wallowing in despair from failing.

=/

Either one of those options will hold true.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh oh oh maybe she's a time traveler and is skipping through time and all of this will make sense when she syncs back up with our timeline  yup that's gotta be it. I bet there's a blue box involved.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh oh oh maybe she's a time traveler and is skipping through time and all of this will make sense when she syncs back up with our timeline  yup that's gotta be it. I bet there's a blue box involved.



Oh :censored::censored::censored::censored:. It's portal... but in real life! :O


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh oh oh maybe she's a time traveler and is skipping through time and all of this will make sense when she syncs back up with our timeline  yup that's gotta be it. I bet there's a blue box involved.



time wave zero?
wonder if she knows this guy

http://johntitor.com/


----------

